
Show HN: Appenguin – Create an Android app in minutes, for free - prez
http://webapptoapp.com/
======
prez
It's still a manual process, but it takes about 20 seconds to generate an
Android Gradle project, build an apk, build a release apk, and push it with
adb.

The next step would be connecting a form to it so everything is done
automatically. Maybe push the app to Google Play through their API.

Edit: sorry if the site is a little buggy, threw this all up in a day or so.

Feedback appretiated, thanks, Yuri

------
nercht12
It might be helpful to specify in the title that this is for converting
website apps to Android apps.

~~~
prez
Yes, thanks! missed that...

